# TIA-Openness Attribute



## absoluteBeginner (16 November 2018)

Hallo SPS-Gemeinde,

ich habe es geschafft per Openness V15.1 einen Teilnehmer indie HW-Konfig einzufügen. Nun will ich lesen was dieser an Attributen hat. Aberda kommt ein Fehler. Ich nutze VB.NET. 
Was mache ich falsch?


derBeginner


----------



## Matze001 (16 November 2018)

Du Versuchst die ganze Liste mit dem Element zu überschreiben, das aufgrund des Typenkonfliketes nicht funktioniert.

Versuch es mit 


```
MeineListe.Add(Attribut)
```

Warum eigentlich eine Liste? Du könntest diese auch weglassen und nur eine Attributvariable anlegen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## absoluteBeginner (17 November 2018)

hi, verstehe ich nicht. Im Handbuch ist das so beschrieben. Leider nicht in VB.

GetAttributeInfos
Gibt eine Sammlung von Objekten des Typs EngineeringAttributeInfo
zurück, die die verschiedenen
Attribute dieser Objekte beschreiben. EngineeringAttributeInfo
wird nachstehend beschrieben.
Verwenden Sie zum Ermitteln von Attributen die Methode GetAttributeInfos.
IList<EngineeringAttributeInfo>
IEngineeringObject.GetAttributeInfos();
Ändern Sie den folgenden Programmcode, um alle Attribute eines IEngineeringObject zu
suchen und Änderungen am Zugriffsmodus dieser Attribute vorzunehmen.
IEngineeringObject engineeringObject = ...;
IList<EngineeringAttributeInfo> attributeInfos = engineeringObject.GetAttributeInfos();
foreach(EngineeringAttributeInfo attributeInfo in attributeInfos)
{
switch (attributeInfo.AccessMode)
{
case EngineeringAttributeAccessMode.Read:
...
break;
case EngineeringAttributeAccessMode.Write:
...
break;
case EngineeringAttributeAccessMode.Read|EngineeringAttributeAccessMode.Write:
...
break;
}
}
...

der Beginner


----------



## absoluteBeginner (26 November 2018)

Ok ich geb das jetzt auf. Ich hab mein Können überschätzt. Das hier geht doch etwas über Excelmakros hinaus. Und hier scheint auch nicht wirklich jemand Ahnung davon zu haben. Schade, ich dachte ich kann vor dem Chef glänzen ☹


----------

